# Bite and leave mark



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a poodle puppy named Cherry. She's 11week old. She loves to bite a lot. Not average nipping type but bite till it leaves a mark. She bites when i walk and when i bath her,walk her, play with her. She even bites when I am just sitting there doing nothing. When she bites, she wont let go and she'll pull. I tried lots of way to stop her but nothing seems to work. What should i do ? My family are getting furstrated and i really need to teach her how to stop ASAP

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

It would be helpful to know what you are doing now, as there are a few methods to reduce puppy biting, but up to this point it sounds like it has been escilating rather then improving.

The most common recommendation is to completely ignore the bad behavior. That is is she bites, you calmly get up and walk away and ignore her (or just tuck in your hands or whatever she is biting so she can't get to them). The whole family needs to be in on this and she needs to get 0 attention for mouthy behavior. After a few moments, she can be redirected to a more appropriate activity and rewarded (ie sit, down, stay, come, get your toy, and a treat when she does).


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok thanks but what about my toes and ankle. She likes to get hold of them when we walk and wont let go. Then she'll start tugging which really hurts.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

What have you tried?

For dogs that live for attention (like poodles), an effective way to stop the biting is to remove yourself (or her) from the area when she bites, as Pluto said. If she follows you, use baby gate, xpen, or door to block her, or use a harness and leash to attach her to something stationary (note: don't leave her tethered unattended).

Ian Dunbar has great information on his site: Dog Star Daily. There is a great section on Raising a Puppy with information about biting and bite inhibition (a crucial aspect of training). I believe you need to create an account to view the material, but it's free and the content is excellent.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks. I have tried that a couple times but it seems to encourage her more. When i reappear after 30seconds of time out she'll rush over to my ankle and start biting and tugging.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree that ignoring is the ideal route to go. It's hard with puppy teeth that are sharp. 

At the same time it's hard when 'attacks' are constant and hurt. When it gets really bad I used to hold Harry's muzzle, look him in the eye and say 'no' very firmly. He key is not to hurt him but to show dominance. Then I would do it holding a paw until he stops struggling. Then do the same with the other paw. Holding the paw without a struggle shows he is submitting to you. 

Harry is one now. He still loves running to me and give me a gentle nip...his way of saying lets play!!!! When he gets a bit OTT I do the same dominance trick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Ignoring even when he bites very hard ?? Ok. I think i'll try that out. What kind of games do u play with your puppy or dog ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh and just a few seconds ago when i ignore her when she bites. She did leave after one full agonizing minute of really biting and tugging but she went and bite the corner of the wall instead. Now the wall has a small hole now. So how now ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleJack (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm having the same problems with my 10.5 week old. Last night he bit my nose to the point where it bled. I'm beginning to lose my patience. I have tried giving him a toy, holding his mouth closed, putting in play pen. I'm out of ideas! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

PoodleJack said:


> I'm having the same problems with my 10.5 week old. Last night he bit my nose to the point where it bled. I'm beginning to lose my patience. I have tried giving him a toy, holding his mouth closed, putting in play pen. I'm out of ideas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I understand you. It actually makes me feel more stressful when i let her out of the cage. But i cant just leave her in there. Lolz i'll tell u when i find the one solution that works for my girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Creamxixo and Poodlejack,

How old were the puppies when you brought them home? I am NO EXPERT and have recently relied on this forum for opinions about my own mouthy puppy (now 7 months) but my issues with him are a bit different. He does not bite hard and does not hold on...he is simply too mouthy when he is excited. He has never bitten hard or drawn blood, even accidentally. Ignoring or removing attention when he gets too excited and mouthy has helped a lot with him. 
I suspect a big difference was the age at which he came home (12 weeks) and how much time he was allowed to spend with his litter, Mother and related adult dogs. He has excellent bite inhibition which is easiest taught by other dogs. The mother dog is not going to tolerate needle sharp puppy teeth biting down and clinging to her ears. SO, at 10-11 weeks old with no Momma dog or siblings around to teach some manners it is up to you to do it. 

As others have said, ignoring the puppy when they bite and removing attention for a time should help. But I have another method I have always used with puppies that may not be as popular, but it works. When a young puppy is biting at me in that way, I simply use my finger or thumb to roll their top lip under their teeth...they give themselves a poke with those little puppy needle teeth and they let go. After a few instances of this, you can give a verbal marker ("ouch", "no bite" whatever you want to say) to indicate that they are being too rough and they stop. It probably won't completely stop the play biting and mouthing, continuing with the ignoring/time outs/praise for appropriate play will help with that, but it might keep from having more blood drawn as they puppies learn what is too hard. 

This trick is also helpful if you need to remove something from their mouths before they have learned a drop it or trade command.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

She came into my life when she's 10.5week old. But the thing is she'll start biting whichever hand that is nearer and wont let go and start tugging. When the other hand come nearer, she'll start shaking her head while biting treating my hand like a rag doll. How to roll up her upper lip ?? Just use the thumb and finger to lift up the upper lip ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

More use the thumb and finger to push in the upper lip (just behind the canine teeth) so it rolls under their teeth and basically bite themselves.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok !! Thanks !! I'll try it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

one caution...don't make a big deal out of it...more like "that's just what happens when you bite too hard".


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

creamxixo said:


> Oh and just a few seconds ago when i ignore her when she bites. She did leave after one full agonizing minute of really biting and tugging but she went and bite the corner of the wall instead. Now the wall has a small hole now. So how now ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When she bites, interrupt her and leave or place her in a safe place where she can't reach you. Do you have an xpen? If so, place her in the xpen when she bites and ignore her for a few seconds. Take her out and play more. If she bites again, back in the xpen. You could tether her (with a harness) to something stable and make sure she can't reach anything she's likely to chew. Make sure you have appropriate things for her to chew available and reinforce her when she chooses to bite them and not you, your furniture, walls, etc.

It's going to take _weeks_ of consistent training for her biting to subside and then it may start again in a few more months when she starts to teethe. 

Biting and chewing are normal, natural dog behaviors just like sniffing and barking - that's why it's more difficult to train away these behaviors. It's your job as a responsible owner to teach her to mouth softly (aka bite inhibition) and then to bite/chew only appropriate items. Did you look at the materials from Ian Dunbar? Teaching Bite Inhibition

Please don't use of pain or intimidation to train your puppy. It just isn't necessary and can have long-term negative consequences. And, dominance between humans and dogs doesn't really exist.

American Veterinary Society for Animal Behavior Position Statement
Association of Pet Dog Trainers Position Statement


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

I dont have a xpen. So i'll just use a harness ?? Wont that just make her think that harness is for punishment ?,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yelp loudly (not difficult when it hurts), turn away and ignore the puppy - EVERYONE and EVERY time, not just two or three times. If she perseveres, put her briefly in a safe place where she cannot reach you (think in terms of 30 seconds, rather than 30 minutes!). Don't let anyone encourage "cute" biting games. She is a baby, with a toddler's comprehension and memory, so it will take patience, perseverance and constant repetition. Reckon on weeks, rather than days, with her getting a little better at remembering every day, but still making mistakes when she is excited or over tired. Have suitable chew toys to hand - spread them around the house and keep one in your pocket - so that you always have something to redirect her to. Reward her for letting go quickly by offering her a quick game with a toy. 

This is your opportunity to teach her how to take care with her teeth, and painful as those puppy bites are, her jaws are not yet strong enough to do the serious damage she will be capable of as an adult, so it is worth getting it right now! You are building on what she learned with her mother and siblings - how well they taught her will depend upon how many of them they were, how long she stayed with them, and what play opportunities they had.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How about the tactic of a loud cry noise (same as a mother dog might do) to let the pup know that this hurts and stop it!!! A few times of really letting out a screech when he bites, worked for my Jake when he was a pup! Good luck.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

creamxixo said:


> I dont have a xpen. So i'll just use a harness ?? Wont that just make her think that harness is for punishment ?,
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Probably not, if you're also using it for walks and fun outings. An expen would be a bit better as she would be effectively prevented from chewing inappropriate items and you could leave appropriate toys in the pen with her. I don't think they're super expensive and you could probably find on on Craigs List or similar online classified.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

When we got our 2 toys, they were barely 6 weeks old (their mom died in an accident ) and had no bottom or top front teeth - only canines and a few molars. I got them an old table to chew on (which looks like crap now). They tethers in it and were minimally mouthy to us. Just mainly liked to softly nibble our fingers. I've never had this problem, but if it were me I'd be pulling my hair out too. We have several chew toys. Hopefully something will work or you. They recently got their "big girl teeth" and i gave them the table again to chew. I can't wait until all the adult teeth are in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Hahahahaha i wish she'll catch up to my no-biting-hints soon. Urm.. what if she actually bites hair too ? I have long black hair which she ALSO likes to attack on. Most of the time i tie it but sometimes i lay on the floor and she..well she comes and chew and bite on my hair

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleJack (Jun 15, 2013)

Creamxixo, 

It sounds like out puppies would get along well...Jack likes to bite my hair also. 

He was eight weeks old when he came home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

There have been a few postings in age and when left the litter. Have you considered some socialization? Harry had some good socialisation before he came to me but I kept it up w puppy day care. Am sure the older dogs kept him in check as whenever he came home he was better and less nippy( butwould slip back to his old ways v quickly!) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Harrymummy , puppy day care ?? What does it actually do ? Take care of dogs ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a kennel with over night boarders and has a day care centre. Dogs mingle and play together. Harry was their youngest as he started about 14weeks and had to pass a basic test and had to have had his vaccines. It was good for me as work during the day and found the the puppy routine with going home for lunch, nighttime wake up was killing me. It took some pressure off me and he loved going. 

I don't know many dog owners so it gave Harry a chance to mingle with other dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carole (Apr 4, 2013)

*biting.*

Have you thought that the poodle is bored? How much do you exercise the puppy. The standard poodle is very intelligent, and will do what ever it takes to get your attention. Could it be "pulling" at your hands is like "hey get the leash"? A tired, happy dog relaxes.... just a thought.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

I exercise cherry regularly. Since she hasnt fully vaccinated yet. I let her run around the house instead. I have a big house so i usually throw the toy shoe for her to run after. She doesnt like playing ball. What other games do all of you with with your poodle ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's something else for you to read: To Bite or not to Bite: Teaching Puppies to Bite Safely (it's short)

For play, you could try a flirt pole (sort of like a fishing pole with toy "bait" or a giant cat toy), hide-and-seek games, bought or homemade puzzle toys (toys 1, toys 2, toys & games) and short fun training sessions (look for Kikopup videos on youtube).


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks  hahahaha lots of homework i gotta do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! I feel for you. I'll be going crazy if I have this problem. I have two puppies, toy poodle, and they don't bite. Charlie nipped us when he was a puppy but Edison doesn't do that at all.

I really don't know how to stop your puppy to bite you but I do know what puppy likes so you can use what they like as a distraction from biting you. Why don't you get a bully stick? Get the one that's braided. Dogs can't ignore animal product. Every time she bite you, yell loud "ouch" and give him the bully stick instead. You can also try this, whenever she bite you, put her in her x-pen. This is to teach her that biting is not allowed and every time she does it, she'll get isolated from the pack. Please do not mistake this for a punishment but only a way to give her a time out and acknowledge to her that isolation is a reward for any unwanted behavior.

As a puppy, Charlie loves to nip at our heel, this is so annoying. So my husband would drop things on the floor to distract him from our heel. This is actually another annoying behavior for me who likes to keep clean and neat floor. BUT this dropping things on the floor works for Charlie. The things you drop would be slice of apple, cheese, treats, etc. This goes on for months until he stops paying attention to our heels and more looking up at us anticipating yummies drop from the sky. Today Charlie is 16 months old and I still find my husband dropping slices of apple for him. Charlie gets over nipping but husband seems to like dropping things on the floor for Charlie. Hahaha

Hope this helps.


P.S. having own two toy poodles, I learn that these breed is in love with their human and in love with freedom, therefore to stop any unwanted behavior, I will isolate and limit their access to me, my husband and their freedom. It works like a charm. They learn so fast that when they don't please you, they lose access to you. 

P.S.S. if she bite the wall, spray bitter apple on the wall. Charlie bites wall too and bitter apple put him off biting walls. Daily treat of bully sticks help him to satisfy his chewing tendency.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Bitter apple is a wonderful thing...haven't needed it at all for my poodle puppy but I have used it for years for other dogs. You can spray it on anything you don't want chewed on (although you may want to try a test spot on some fabrics first)...my golden retriever was almost 12 years old when we lost her to cancer and hadn't tasted bitter apple since she was a puppy, but even at that age, if you picked up the bottle she would start to sneeze and shake her head. 

It is a great option to make the improper chewing self-correcting rather than you having to actively intervene.


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

Lolz thanks guys. I think i should get the spray. Lolz need to spray the whole house's wall XD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

This is awesome information! I have 10 and 11 week old poodles, and they are doing the same thing! The poo mix is more aggressive than the spoo. I sometimes wonder if she is trying to bite to hurt... she even grows and twists her body like the devil when I hold her up to make her stop! I don't know if this is normal or not...but the spoo doesn't do that. She is much calmer and I can tell she is just teething. The mix also nips at the spoo, but because the spoo is much bigger, she is able to hold her own, but they do get in big growl fights...any advice?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If you guys are really having that much trouble, then finding a professional would be the way to go. There's no way people over the internet can tell you what's going wrong with the training.

As a professional myself, I would only recommend other professionals I don't know from the following databases. 

Search for Professionals

The Pet Professional Guild - All Members

http://www.academyfordogtrainers.com/sc/Academy_Graduate_Referral_List.pdf

https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/find-a-trainer

Find Dog, Cat, Parrot and Horse Behavior Consultants | IAABC

Truly Dog Friendly Truly Dog-Friendly Trainers


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this thread reminds me of two stories re teaching bite restraint. my male lowchen knew that after a full brush out, he was to get a treat. being a foodie, his way of urging me to "use those hands for what they were meant for - feeding your dog" was to go after my hands and kind of nip at them, though without really biting. when i brought a second, older lowchen into my home, she turned out to be the dominant dog. she also had the easier to groom coat. so i brushed her out first. one evening, having been brushed, the female was up on my mother's bed. i was at the foot of the bed with the now brushed out male, who was going after my hands. all of a sudden, there he was, pinned by the neck against the dresser by the smaller but dominant female. i believe she thought he was attacking me. it has now been almost eight years since my female lowchen had to be put to sleep. to this day, the male has never repeated his "use your hands to get my treat" routine. 

the other story is about a friend of mine. she had tiny dogs - i have no idea what they were, maybe a pom-chi mix? in any case, she told me that she taught her pups not to bite by biting them back if they nipped her! i was stunned, but it worked for her.

this is not to urge cruelty of any kind. but i do think a way has to be found to teach a pet dog it is never all right to put teeth into a human, mostly because if you have a dog, you have to protect it. a dog that bites a human - except in self defense - and even then - is susceptible to a demand that the dog be removed or put down. this happened where i live and it was very sad both for the person who was bitten and the owner of the dog - both nice people.

sorry to sound preachy, but i ended up ferrying the bitten individual back and forth to the doctor several times for follow up care and also talked to the dog owner's wife the evening of the attack. at that point, she and her daughter were both traumatized and clearly afraid of their once-beloved family pet.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

patk said:


> the other story is about a friend of mine. she had tiny dogs - i have no idea what they were, maybe a pom-chi mix? in any case, she told me that she taught her pups not to bite by biting them back if they nipped her! i was stunned, but it worked for her.
> 
> .


 Directly after college I managed to land my dream job as a zookeeper. At the zoo we had 2 hand raised baby chimps which required hands on care several times daily...moving them from their night quarters to the viewing area for daytime, bottles, diaper changing, playtime, etc. For those who have never been fortunate enough to have been bitten by a chimp...let me tell you even a young one bites HARD and can do a lot of damage. When I first started working at the zoo the chimps of course tested me, often, and I was told the best way to assert yourself with them was to BITE THEM BACK...yuck! I have to admit I could never bring myself to try that one...


----------



## creamxixo (Jun 14, 2013)

The time-out works !!!  it really does !! Cherry is now improving. I bought her a few more toys and when she bites me, i say no biting and put her back into the cage. Slowly she is getting what i want. Cheers 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> Directly after college I managed to land my dream job as a zookeeper. At the zoo we had 2 hand raised baby chimps which required hands on care several times daily...moving them from their night quarters to the viewing area for daytime, bottles, diaper changing, playtime, etc. For those who have never been fortunate enough to have been bitten by a chimp...let me tell you even a young one bites HARD and can do a lot of damage. When I first started working at the zoo the chimps of course tested me, often, and I was told the best way to assert yourself with them was to BITE THEM BACK...yuck! I have to admit I could never bring myself to try that one...


Was this a while ago? I thought handlers were required to wear face masks. I can't believe people were actually biting the chimps... Wow!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> Was this a while ago? I thought handlers were required to wear face masks. I can't believe people were actually biting the chimps... Wow!


It was 13 years ago. We certainly didn't wear face masks or any other protective gear when handling any of our animals....I have no idea what the requirements would be now.


----------

